# USB automount will not work

## GoofballJM1

I know its another one of these posts, but I have scoured the last two weeks through these forums for answers without any luck whatsoever.  I have emerged dbus, hal, and ivman.  When I start up the rc scripts I get this error message:

```
*Starting Automounter ...

/usr/bin/ivman: error while loading shared libraries: libhal.so.0: cannot open shared object file:  No such file or directory
```

So, I decided to downgrade to older versions of dbus, hal, and ivman.  No luck.  No error message this time, but no automounting either.  I have downgraded, upgraded udev as well.  I have USB and hotplugging support in my kernel (2.6.14-gentoo-r5).  

I even went to the store and bought a usb 2.0 pci card.  Same thing.  In fact, when I plug in more than one usb device, lsusb hangs on me and doesn't respond.  It doesn' create the /dev/ entries either.  This has been tried with a lexar usb drive and an iPod shuffle.  I have an old laptop and it works fine there with both devices.  Ugh!

----------

## Zepp

Is it just usb mass storage type devices that won't show or all usb devices?

----------

## GoofballJM1

It's USB mass storage devices that I have had the problem with.  If I have more than one USB device plugged in, with one already working and seen by lsusb, the other device mucks it up.  I usually have to restart my system to clean out the issue.

----------

## Ariem

I'm having the same problem.

Have you found the solution to it?

----------

## GoofballJM1

I am so glad i am not alone on this one.  I haven't found a solution.  I followed the ivman wiki step by step with no luck whatsoever.  It does mount CDROM's now, which I couldn't get it to do before.  It may have something to do with this.

----------

## Ariem

Here, it stopped mounting the CDRom, as well as any USB-mass device, after last update (emerge -u world).

Before the update, I had other issue:

when unpluging a USB mass device a couple of times.. it stopped working. I mean, it wouldn't mount it next time I plugged it in.

It started by mounting it at sd0, then sd1, and then no more... 

Don't know why it does not use always the same "device point" thou..

Back to the current problem, I'd say it's something related to the ivman configuration.. 

At boot, I get the same error message saying that it can't load libhal.so.0

 :Sad: 

----------

## koenderoo

sorry to report that I have that problem too. On my system that libhal.so.0 doesn't even exist!

I had another problem at boot telling me that hald was not loaded. That came up with an error that a dbus-deamon was not started yet. 

I upgraded dbus and was able to start hal again, but no luck with ivman. Same error as above.

Maybe someone with a working ivman can check for us whether there is a symlink to libhal.so.0 and where it's situated?

Edit: just did an emerge sync and a newer version of ivman appeared. That solved the problem!

----------

## GoofballJM1

I symlinked libhal.so.1 to libhal.so.0, but more error messages appear with the same problem.  I haven't checked the bugzilla lately, but it might be listed.

----------

## GoofballJM1

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Edit: just did an emerge sync and a newer version of ivman appeared. That solved the problem!

 

Which versions of udev, hal, dbus, and ivman do you have installed?

----------

## koenderoo

Don't know udev, but probably 084.

hal: 0.5.5.1

ivman: 0.6.? (latest stable version)

dbus: 0.60

I'm not behind my pc (and killed grub for some reason too) So I'm not able to tell you for sure, but I do know that all these packages come with the latest emerge sync. 

I updated hal manually btw. It was not selected automaticly by emerge -u world.

----------

## Ariem

I also ran an update and the issue got resolved.

I had ivman 0.5_pre2 before, and now I'm running 0.6.8.

You should try that too.

----------

## koenderoo

Ok, got Grub working again (faulty floppydisk)

The versions are:

udev 079-r1

ivman 0.6.8

hal 0.5.5.1-r3

dbus 0.60-r3

----------

## GoofballJM1

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Ok, got Grub working again (faulty floppydisk)
> 
> The versions are:
> 
> udev 079-r1
> ...

 

I will give that a shot asap!

----------

## Ainvar

I am having an issue with this also since the latest dbus upgrade. I am not using ivman but I do know the last working version of dbus worked very well.

----------

## GoofballJM1

 *Ainvar wrote:*   

> I am having an issue with this also since the latest dbus upgrade. I am not using ivman but I do know the last working version of dbus worked very well.

 

What are you using to automount your drive?

----------

## ronc

I'm having the same problem after doing an emerge --deep --update world on an amd64 box.  To complete the update, I had to move to the 2.6.15-r1 kernel (gentoo-sources).  I used the previous .config file, however, but the recompile and subsequent booting went file (except for hal).  Re-emerging hal didn't help.  Nor did running env-update.  Log files weren't much use (only noted that hald didn't start).  This wouldn't be such a problem were it not for the fact that X won't start (because it can't see my USB mouse).

----------

## koenderoo

Did you try to go back to the versions in the thread that work together fine?

----------

## ronc

No I did not.  Other people had tried to go back, without success.  My thought was that it was some minor tweak that I was missing, rather than a real bug or major problem.

----------

